# carry



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Well lets get this forum started I carry a PPK/S and a Beretta 950BS as a Bug Sometimes the little 25 is my only carry if I need to be real discreet.
So lets hear what do you carry :-D


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

92brig INOX IWB.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Walther P99 compact with the A/S trigger.

Just got it hard chromed a few weeks ago too...



















I usually use a Bianchi 7L holster:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> 92brig INOX IWB.


That's a damn big gun to carry


----------



## R Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm usually carrying a Para Tac S LDA, or a Para Companion LDA both in .45 ACP. I had a Beretta 85F that was a nice lite carry gun for dress suits, but I let my brother beat me out it. Really miss that one!


----------



## GunDisaster (Jan 31, 2006)

I carry a Beretta 92FS INOX and a Kel-Tec P3AT.


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

Full size 1911, Kimber Warrior to be exact.


----------



## BerettaM92FS (Jan 30, 2006)

92 Compact Type M and PPK/S in the summer


----------



## sonic (Jan 31, 2006)

Sig P232 with alloy frame, reliable & light. 8)


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

BDA .380, 84FS and Tom Cat depending on my attire and the weather.


----------



## masher (Feb 18, 2006)

*Carry Gun*

Walther PPK .32ACP, Fobus holster, althought the holster is not the most comfortable thing in the world, anyone recommend another holster (more discreet, more comfortable?).


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

My IWB for my PPK/S is a Don Hume. My pocket holster for my PPK/s is a Don Hume My IWB for my Colt Mustang is a Don Hume My pocket holster for my Mustang is a Don Hume. 
My pocket holster for my S&W Bodyguard J frame is do you want to guess :lol:


----------



## Squawker (Feb 24, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> 92brig INOX IWB.


I'll be filing the papers tomorrow (Friday 2/24) for my Nevada CCW, and mailing off for my Utah and Florida permits. Since I don't as yet have any personal experience, I thought that I would ask you a question. Isn't the 92 awfully heavy and big for IWB? I would love to carry my 92, but I didn't think that I would be able to deal with the size. I'm planning on carrying the Glock 19 or the 26. How do you manage?


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

HI, I'm using eidffy33's PC right now, I work with the guy.

I posted that about carrying the 92Brig INOX IWB. It aint really all that heavy. A decent holster (Milt Sparks Watch 6) and Good gunbelt make all the diffrence. You'd be suprised how easily a full size handgun can disappear, not everyone needs to have a compact handgun just to CCW.


----------



## MM Developer (Feb 24, 2006)

*I*

I carry the 96 Brigadier Inox .40


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

eidffy33 said:


> HI, I'm using eidffy33's PC right now, I work with the guy.
> 
> I posted that about carrying the 92Brig INOX IWB. It aint really all that heavy. A decent holster (Milt Sparks Watch 6) and Good gunbelt make all the diffrence. You'd be suprised how easily a full size handgun can disappear, not everyone needs to have a compact handgun just to CCW.


Years ago, in the 1990s, I tried to CCW a full size govt 1911. That's about the same size. I thought it was too big. A leather belt holster didn't work too well because of the large, long grip. And, a the gun was too long to work well in a horizontal shoulder holster. A vertical might have worked, but I didn't have 1.

I never tried an inside the wasteband holster w/ it because I didn't want to have to worry about sweat getting on the gun.

If you can carry that big of a gun, more power to U


----------



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> eidffy33 said:
> 
> 
> > HI, I'm using eidffy33's PC right now, I work with the guy.
> ...


I carry my Warrior IWB, the belt and holster really seem to tuck the grip in nicely agains my side. Now I'm gonna have to hunt my co-worker down and set up some range time with him, see how his baretta shoots since I'm considering something non-1911ish for my next purchase.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Custom Commander length alloy frame 1911 in an Alessi IWB. :-D


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

2400 said:


> Custom Commander length alloy frame 1911 in an Alessi IWB. :-D


sweet


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Have a PPK/S on order, hopefully this Thursday it will be in and once I get the CCW it will be my primary carry.. I have been looking at the compact Beretta's Tomcat as well as the Taurus small frames. The Taurus just seem so cheap compared to the Beretta..




W


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have carried a Ruger KP97DC for years, 24/7 most of the time, in a IWB holster. I am so used to it that most of the time I don't realize I have it on. I have big hands, and have tried shooting small guns, and they don't feel right in my hands. I haven't had any problem carrying the larger frame gun.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I currently carry a Springfield XD-40 4'' service model.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

After carrying for years, weight bothers me more than size... My favorite carry of all my sidearms is my Walther P99... My favorite IWB holster is the same holster the OSS used in WWII, the string holster. It leaves almost no signature and is very cheap... Sweat is always a bother, but the P99 is impervious to sweat, so, no sweat... :-D 
Other methods of concealed carry are, Thunderwear, jackets with special pockets, fanny packs, camera cases, ankle holsters and chest straps... Just depends on the occasion... 8)


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Hal, do you a carry a fullsize or compact P99?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

It's the full sized P99. If I need smaller, say for the ankle holster, I go to my G26... I don't have a P99c... Yet!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

These days my most often carried piece is a Glock 19, but I have other stuff that sees action from time to time.


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Winter carry---Sig P239 in .357 Sig
Summer carry---KelTec P3AT.




Bob


----------



## cigarlover (May 10, 2006)

I carry my XD45 year around in a IWB highnoon holster. Sometimes I'll swap up and carry my sig pro 40. I can shoot the sig very good. But the XD- I'm just plain scary with. That is what I shoot IDPA with- Xd45.....


----------



## oscar (May 12, 2006)

Glock 23 w/internal laser or G 27- depends on time and occasion


----------



## NHCraigT (May 7, 2006)

Kimber 1911 45 ACP - Procarry SS w/Internal Extractor. Wilson Combat 8rd. mags, night sights. (Plan to have it bobtailed thru 'Gemini')

Springfield Subcompact XD-9 Bitone (SS) with (2) 16 rounders as back up.

Pepper spray, Surefire light, and SOG Trident Knife.

Beretta Billennium: Not a CCW - Just for Show :wink:

(Not shown) Keltec P32 BUG.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm jeolous of theBilennium


----------



## NHCraigT (May 7, 2006)

Let me guess...You're the same 'shipwreck' on that 'other' forum that I am a member of.... :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NHCraigT said:


> Let me guess...You're the same 'shipwreck' on that 'other' forum that I am a member of.... :lol:


Probably


----------



## SEH95B (May 11, 2006)

H and K P2000 V3 .40


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> NHCraigT said:
> 
> 
> > Let me guess...You're the same 'shipwreck' on that 'other' forum that I am a member of.... :lol:
> ...


----------

